# "The name above all names..."



## InSlaveryToChrist (Dec 18, 2011)

"And being found in fashion as a man, he humbled himself, and became obedient unto death, even the death of the cross. Wherefore God also hath highly exalted him, and given him a name which is above every name: That at the name *of* Jesus every knee should bow, of things in heaven, and things in earth, and things under the earth;" (Philippians 2:8-10)

Today I was listening to a lesson on hermeneutics by Robert A. Morey, and he noted something quite spectacular in regards to Philippians 2:10, a verse from which we've got the song, "Jesus, the name above all names..." Morey says that the only problem with that song is that it is a misinterpretation of the text. It does not say, "that at the name, Jesus, every knee should bow," but uses the genetive of possession, "of," to indicate that the name God gave Jesus (v.9) was not Jesus' own name, but the sacred name of God, "Yahweh." Also, notice that the giving of the concerning name to Jesus did not take place at Jesus' birth, he received the name _after_ he had "humbled himself, and became obedient unto death, even the death of the cross, (v.8)" as a _reward_ of that sacrifice (thus, "wherefore" at v.9). By this he was proven worthy of God's name.

Please, share me your thoughts on this.


----------



## py3ak (Dec 18, 2011)

I think Dr. Morey is mistaken. It is speaking of Christ's exaltation in virtue of his mediatorial work. The name Jesus was given to him on account of that work (Matthew 1:21). And thus it was in the name of Jesus that demons were cast out. He was given this name at his birth; but he was exalted above all in his ascension.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Dec 18, 2011)

I've never really understood the implication of Jesus' name being above all names. Does it indicate that even "Yahweh," the name of God is under the name "Jesus?" And what does that mean? Has God the Father, who was in a greater role (if you will) at the time of God the Son's earthly life, now taken a lesser role than God the Son (yet remaining equal in glory with all the persons of the Trinity)?


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 18, 2011)

InSlaveryToChrist said:


> I've never really understood the implication of Jesus' name being above all names. Does it indicate that even "Yahweh," the name of God is under the name "Jesus?" And what does that mean? Has God the Father, who was in a greater role (if you will) at the time of God the Son's earthly life, now taken a lesser role than God the Son (yet remaining equal in glory with all the persons of the Trinity)?



Certainly it does not mean that Yahweh is beneath Jesus. The name of the Lord is one.... in His name is implied his power, honor, majesty and holiness. In Christ having the name above all names, I believe honestly all that implies is his exaltation over all things. There is no implication of heavenly exaltation of one among the other members of the trinity in that verse - rather, that Christ is exalted (his rule is made evident) over the created order, as I think the context makes clear.


----------



## py3ak (Dec 18, 2011)

InSlaveryToChrist said:


> I've never really understood the implication of Jesus' name being above all names. Does it indicate that even "Yahweh," the name of God is under the name "Jesus?"


No, 1 Corinthians 15:27: _But when he saith all things are put under him, it is manifest that he is excepted, which did put all things under him._



InSlaveryToChrist said:


> And what does that mean? Has God the Father, who was in a greater role (if you will) at the time of God the Son's earthly life, now taken a lesser role than God the Son (yet remaining equal in glory with all the persons of the Trinity)?



As Mediator Christ is now exalted. He has received a Mediatorial Kingdom, and supreme authority over the created sphere, as Mediator. At the first creation God gave man authority over the world; now, in the beginning of the new creation, God has given to the last man universal dominion. The authority, role, and work of God remain what they always were; but the Son in his mediatorial role also has authority in a new relationship, now that he has joined himself to a human nature and entered into creation. And that new relationship went from one of humiliation to exaltation at the resurrection and ascension.


----------



## Zach (Dec 18, 2011)

I think Hebrews 1:3b-4 is also helpful. "After making purification for sins, he sat down at the right hand of the Majesty on high, having become as much superior to angels as the name he inherited is more excellent than theirs." He inherited this name because, "He is the radiance of the glory of God and the exact imprint of his nature," (v. 3a) not because he had to prove himself worthy of the name.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! I know understand the issue. Christ Jesus has always been the ruler of the created order, both heaven and earth, yet equal in power and glory with the other two persons of the Trinity. His role has always been the same, He was born the King of Kings and the Lord of Lords, yet He shares His glory with the other two persons of the Trinity which is equally due to them.

There is one thought bothering my mind, however: Can we say that the role of one person of the Trinity is greater or inferior to the role of another? Or are the fatherhood of God the Father, the brotherhood of God the Son and the friendship of God the Holy Spirit all to be regarded as equally glorious roles?


----------



## Zach (Dec 18, 2011)

I think the Nicene Creed is helpful in understanding the trinity because it addresses the Father-Son relationship of the Trinity so well. "I believe in one God, the Father Almighty, Make of heaven and earth, and of all things visible and invisible. And in one Lord Jesus Christ, the only-begotten Son of God, begotten of the Father before all worlds, God of God, Light of Light, very God of very God; begotten, not made, being of one substance with the Father, by whom all things were made." 

The Westminster Confession of Faith has also really helped my understanding of the doctrine of the trinity. "In the unity of the Godhead there be three persons, of one substance, power, and eternity: God the Father, God the Son, and God the Holy Ghost: the Father is of none, neither begotten, nor proceeding; the Son is eternally begotten of the Father; the Holy Ghost eternally proceeding from the Father and the Son." WCF 2.3

I think given the light of what is contained in those two summaries of the trinity we cannot say that the role of one member of the trinity is greater or inferior to the role of another.


----------



## py3ak (Dec 18, 2011)

InSlaveryToChrist said:


> There is one thought bothering my mind, however: Can we say that the role of one person of the Trinity is greater or inferior to the role of another? Or are the fatherhood of God the Father, the brotherhood of God the Son and the friendship of God the Holy Spirit all to be regarded as equally glorious roles?



God is infinitely glorious in all that he does. At different times and in different conditions, we may have a better apprehension of the manifested glory of the different roles of the three persons; but our apprehension at its best is woefully below the reality.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Dec 18, 2011)

"Jesus/Joshua" = "Jehovah Saves". I know He was not the first with this name, but I've always understood specifically that God gave this specific name to His Son (no man chose His name) because it 1) had the Divine Name and 2) it described His mission. Yahweh's name is a part of His Son's name, and we know the Son has the authority of the Father, referencing the connotation of "Name.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 18, 2011)

InSlaveryToChrist said:


> Thanks for the replies! I know understand the issue. Christ Jesus has always been the ruler of the created order, both heaven and earth, yet equal in power and glory with the other two persons of the Trinity. His role has always been the same, He was born the King of Kings and the Lord of Lords, yet He shares His glory with the other two persons of the Trinity which is equally due to them.
> 
> There is one thought bothering my mind, however: Can we say that the role of one person of the Trinity is greater or inferior to the role of another? Or are the fatherhood of God the Father, the brotherhood of God the Son and the friendship of God the Holy Spirit all to be regarded as equally glorious roles?



The roles within the Trinity are indeed equally glorious roles - just as the roles of husband and wife are equally glorious, though there is a clear role distinction between husband and wife.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Dec 18, 2011)

toddpedlar said:


> InSlaveryToChrist said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the replies! I know understand the issue. Christ Jesus has always been the ruler of the created order, both heaven and earth, yet equal in power and glory with the other two persons of the Trinity. His role has always been the same, He was born the King of Kings and the Lord of Lords, yet He shares His glory with the other two persons of the Trinity which is equally due to them.
> ...



Thanks, Todd. I also was thinking about the roles of the persons of the Trinity in contrast to the roles of humanity. Indeed, man and woman, husband and wife are both equal roles, and so are the roles of the persons of the Trinity.


----------

